#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  >  Προσθήκη σε κτήριο με αυθαιρεσίες

## λενια

Γεια σας!

Θα ήθελα τη βοήθεια σας. Πρόκειται για την πρώτη άδεια μου και έχω ορισμένες απορίες. Έχω υφιστάμενο διώροφο κτίσμα σε οικισμό κάτω των 2000 (οικ. αδεια 2004). Στο ισόγειο υπάρχει ανοικτός η/χ που έχει κλειστεί (στην αρχική άδεια φαίνεται σαν μπετονένια πέργκολα, ΜΕ οπλισμένα υποστυλώματα και δοκούς), και στο οικόπεδο υπάρχει επίσης μια αυθαίρετη κατασκευή (η οποία βρίσκεται και εκτός οικοδομικής γραμμής). Ο πελάτης θέλει να γίνει επέκταση στον όροφο, με κατασκευή νέου τμήματος πάνω από τον κλεισμένο η/χ, και αλλαγή της στέγης στο νομίμως υφιστάμενο τμήμα. Υπάρχει περιθώριο δόμησης.

Οι απορίες μου είναι οι εξής:
1. όσον αφορά τα αυθαίρετα, πρέπει να προηγηθεί η νομιμοποίηση/τακτοποίηση τους απο την κατάθεση φακέλου σε ΣΑ και πολεοδομία για τη νέα άδεια, ή αν μπορεί να κατατεθεί ένας φάκελος για το σύνολο των διαδικασιών;

2. Σχετικά με την αλλαγή της στέγης, υπάρχουν κάποιοι περιορισμοί που πρέπει να προσέξω;

3. Χρειάζεται να καταθέσω και σειρά σχεδίων με την αποτύπωση των υφιστάμενων κατασκευών (λόγω των υφιστάμενων δομικών στοιχείων ο σχεδιασμός της προσθήκης φαίνεται παράλογος σε κάποιον που δε γνωρίζει τους περιορισμούς που θέτουν);

4. Οι διαστάσεις που αναφέρονται στην οικοδομική άδεια έχουν αποκλίσεις απο την πραγματικότητα (40 εκ στη μια διάσταση του κτιρίου). Τι πρέπει να κάνω σχετικά με αυτό; μπορεί να δημιουργήσει κάποιο πρόβλημα;
Συγγνώμη για την έκταση και το πλήθος των ερωτήσεων και ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια!!  :Χαρούμενος:

----------


## Xάρης

1. Πρώτα τακτοποιείς όλες τις αυθαιρεσίες και μετά προχωράς στην έκδοση άδειας.

2. Έλεγχος στο ύψος και τον όγκο.

3. Τα σχέδιά σου θα πρέπει να αποτυπώνουν την πραγματική κατάσταση οπότε τίποτα δεν θα είναι δεν πρέπει να είναι παράλογο.

4. Τακτοποίηση με τον Ν.4178/13. Έλεγχος μήπως εμπίπτουν στις διατάξεις της §Γ.ιστ του άρθρου 9 (μικροπαραβάσεις).

----------


## λενια

1. τις αυθαιρεσιες εχει αναλαβει αλλος μηχανικος. οποτε περιμενω να τακτοποιηθουν και τις δειχνω στη συνεχεια στα σχεδια που καταθετω;
2. περα απο αυτο τον έλεγχο χρειαζεται κάποια αναφορά/συσχετισμός στην υφιστάμενη στέγη;
3. εννοουσα οτι φαίνεται παράλογος ο τρόπος κίνησης μέσα στο χώρο, επειδή δεν είναι δυνατό πχ να γίνουν ανοίγματα σε ορισμένα σημεία. θα χρειαστεί να καταθέσω και σειρά σχεδίων αποτύπωσης;
ευχαριστώ και πάλι!!

----------


## Balance

> 4. Οι διαστάσεις που αναφέρονται στην οικοδομική άδεια έχουν αποκλίσεις απο την πραγματικότητα (40 εκ στη μια διάσταση του κτιρίου). Τι πρέπει να κάνω σχετικά με αυτό; μπορεί να δημιουργήσει κάποιο πρόβλημα;
> Συγγνώμη για την έκταση και το πλήθος των ερωτήσεων και ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια!!


Με αφορμή το παραπάνω ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν υπάρχουν όρια ανοχών και στις κατασκευασμένες διαστάσεις των στατικών μελών, όπως για παράδειγμα στο μήκος μιας ορθογωνικής διατομής υποστυλώματος ;

----------


## Xάρης

Βλ. §5.2. ΕΚΩΣ-2000.

----------

